# dapple lamancha :)



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Please tell me if the link works this time....
But she's has a lamancha mama and a dapple Boer daddy. She was a trip. And I tried to put on another doe that kidded at the same time. It worked till little girl got cold and I took her away now adopted mom says no way. But adopted mom was a bottle Baby so we will steal milk today and the go on a bottle.
https://facebook.com/andersonboergoat?v=timeline&_rdr


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Please tell me if the link works this time....
> https://facebook.com/andersonboergoat?v=timeline&_rdr


it works!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

YES!!!!!! Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She's a sweet heart too....but a weak back leg  but she's already doing better on it. Might have been for the best she's a bottle baby


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

She's beautiful! You sure have a nice bunch of kids, there! How many left to go? Oh, what attacked you and how did you end up with a goose egg?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol....a kikos horn to the head lol. I have been bit and hooked at during kidding....no big deal but this was the first to have a death wish at me. I knew you had kikos and it just happened so I had to post on yours 
I have 55 more does to go 21 for this month  .....and I can't forget about the 3 that I have no clue when they are due. 
And thank you for the complement I think I might be keeping a lot of doelings this year....I hope. I have a good bunch of does to sell....including that kiko lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a doe like that once. She was a helluva mother, delivered triplets every single time, and raised very good kids. Remember Gizmo and Gidget? They are her's. She had a few trust issues, though - she did NOT trust me with her kids. :laugh: She would hook, horn, bite, head-butt, stomp, she even took me like a cow would one time! Shocked me so bad all I could was sit there and stare at her while she was glaring back at me over the kids. I reached for a kid again, she went after me with her teeth, I slapped the snot out of her, grabbed the kid and got him up under the heat lamp. Repeated two more times with her right on my butt with the last one. I couldn't blame her for doing her job, though. I had only had her for a few months before she kidded. She calmed down somewhat in subsequent kiddings. I would still have her if she hadn't blown out a teat. Milking her to get her teats down enough so the kids could nurse was something I was not willing to take on! :laugh: I'm glad you only ended up with a goose egg, and I hope it is going down and you're feeling better!

Sounds like you're going to be busy in the coming week! Good luck, and I hope all goes well for you. Don't forget the pictures! 

I don't blame you a bit for keeping a lot of doelings - the ones I saw were nice!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a cutie!!!

next time you get a goose egg, try this - boil an egg. when cooked, peel said egg while it's still hot/warm. place egg into a kitchen towel, and rub on your bump. old chinese trick to get head bumps to go away. it should work. i used to bump my head all the time as a child, and my head is not nearly as lumpy as it should be.....


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Nchen , I remember seeing your comment about this in the chat thread. You know I tried this with my son last week when he bumped his head. It worked for us! Thank you!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sweet!!! my mom and grandma boiled a lot of eggs when i was a child....







:laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks!!! I'm gonna try that! I bumped my head a lot when I was little too and my poor baby girl has taken after me . 

Goat crazy....I don't blame her either but she has had it out for me for awhile now. A few months back I sported a nice bruise on my ribs when I had to give her a shot


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my...she doesn't seem very nice...... you better be careful around her!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She started out annoying nice but doesn't seem to like me any more. 3 months and she goes bye bye. She fine with men so hopefully a guy gets her because she is a good doe....other then to me lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That little story was not an attempt to talk you into keeping her, Jessica.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I know  I do agree with you being a protective mother is one of the things I want in a goat. I sold quite a few does that would run from something and leave their kids behind and I have one that has knocked a coyote off her kid so that is something I want in my herd....but I don't want a death wish


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I can understand that! :lol: :lol:


----------

